
PagerDuty raises $27.2M in Series B led by Bessemer - shackattack
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/pagerduty-lands-27-2m-in-series-b-to-continue-mission-to-simplify-it-incident-management/
======
romanhn
It so happens that we are also hiring a ton! Check us out at
[http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-
us/](http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/) or reach out to me
directly if you're interested in working on hard problems with highly
available distributed systems (email in profile).

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Congratulations! PagerDuty has an amazing technical team and their focus on
reliability is an inspiration (just see their post on Failure Fridays[1]).
Which is super important for when your systems are at the worst and require
immediate manual help.

[1] [http://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/11/failure-friday-at-
pagerdut...](http://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/11/failure-friday-at-pagerduty/)

~~~
romanhn
Thanks Daniel. Here's another peek into the work we've put into building a
reliable system - [http://blog.pagerduty.com/2014/04/end-to-end-sms-provider-
te...](http://blog.pagerduty.com/2014/04/end-to-end-sms-provider-testing/)

------
nullspace
This is great. We use the most primitive part of their functionality which is
simply alert the right person through the best channel - whenever a part of
our system detects that something is wrong. That's all - but I still love it.
Hope they continue improving this - it's not perfect yet.

~~~
ultrasaurus
We will continue to keep improving our core functionality, for sure (there are
one or two things coming out very soon). With the raise we're hoping to have
to make fewer tradeoffs between building X and building Y.

------
gwintrob
I like the t-shirt
([http://bit.ly/pagerdutyshirt](http://bit.ly/pagerdutyshirt)) you get with a
free trial :-)

~~~
johns
How do you like ours?
[http://stephenherrod.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/runscope_t-...](http://stephenherrod.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/runscope_t-
shirt-21.jpg)

~~~
ultrasaurus
Trying to crowd in on our announcement, John? :)

On topic: RunScope is not only one of our many many partners, I also use their
tools for almost all of my hackdays.

~~~
johns
:)

------
ramoq
I remember seeing these guys pitch PagerDuty years ago at a Waterloo
StartupCamp (before yc). Awesome to see them go this far!

------
itaifrenkel
PagerDuty is awesome and so is their android App. We've hooked our entire
probing(system test) and code instrumentation through riemann to pagerduty.
Each time a developer starts a new branch she can deploy it on the cloud, get
into pagerduty console and within a few minutes check if there are any
regression failures. Furthermore, production alerts make a "snake attack ssss"
notification on my android (which by now everyone recongizes) and if they are
not auto-resolved within 10 minutes I get a phone call, and if I don't
acknowledge it, another engineer gets a phone call... It took some time to
tweak riemann to avoid the pagerduty throttler but now it works great, and
makes our product even greater.

I would only wish pagerduty added a regex filter in the incidents view. It
would help us alot.

------
aaronblohowiak
Maybe now their iOS app will show you when you're on-call next without having
to jump through hoops..

~~~
kingnothing
You can pull in an iCal link from the web UI, if you weren't aware. That way,
it will nicely with the rest of your calendars in the apps you already use on
a regular basis.

------
itsmeduncan
Congratulations to them! It's a pretty fantastic tool. We use it for incident
management for our customer care department as well as engineering.

But why does the link go to the comments...?

~~~
lanstein
Thank you very much! And fixed :)

------
bitonomics
Congrats to the PD team. They have a great product and expanding like crazy.

------
corford
Awesome! Would be great if they began offering unlimited alerts in some
countries other than the US & Canada (the UK would be a good place to start!).

------
jakozaur
I love their product.

------
mrtron
Congrats again guys :)

------
ak2196
The iOS app is the single worst piece of shit app I have ever used. Take a
look at VictorOps.

~~~
acchow
Wait till you try the Android app. I have no words.

~~~
jorts
Ryan from the PagerDuty support team here. Have you tried any of the newer
versions? They're greatly improved. If you can pass any feedback along to
support@pagerduty.com it would be much appreciated.

~~~
mushrew
Being able to schedule overrides using the app would be awesome.

~~~
jorts
Thanks for the feedback. That's definitely on our radar.

